

Nodejitsu unveils: Flatiron web framework for node.js - nephics
http://flatironjs.com/

======
zeeone
Nice, lightweight framework, but the template system (Plates) seems weak. It
only binds to DOM elements. This means two things: a) You always have to use
HTML for all of your templates; b) You have to create a new DOM element for
each variable. Example <div id="greet">Hello <div id="name">Batman</div></div>
instead of <div id="greet">Hello <%= name %></div>

~~~
hij1nx
that the entire point of the templates component.

`<div id="greet">Hello <%= name %></div>` is a biproduct of many years of
webservers not being able to parse DOM structures. DSLs come and go. they make
markup non-portable. Moving away from DSLs is a step toward a more portable
stack.

------
moomin
I think that's one of the most mobile hostile web pages I've seen in a while.
Not really a great advertisement.

------
indexzero
It is live now. We had a lot of repositories to move over on Github. Held us
up by about an hour.

------
netlemurde
this link should be on the website somewhere: <https://github.com/flatiron>

------
z_
I don't know if it's intentional but it currently 404s and that is everything
I expected from node.js.

